

Stripe Cloud Module for Parse - vfloz

As we're building our mobile infrastructure over Parse, we love the cloud modules so much we decided to 'rearrange' the node-stripe module for a parse-stripe module.
The base code is simple but it allows you with both to process credit cards in your iOS app!
Check it out:<p>https://github.com/vfloz/parse-stripe<p>Thanks!
======
johnmurch
Clickable <https://github.com/vfloz/parse-stripe>

